# DB-Verbindung zu OpenOffice: Base



## Eminent (8. Feb 2010)

Hi,

eigentlich ne ganz einfache Frage (hoffe ich), aber irgendwie bin ich anscheinend zu doof für.

Ich möchte aus Java heraus mittels SQL auf eine OpenOffice-Base-Datenbank zugreifen. 

Wie muss ich das machen?

Für Access habe ich es so hinbekommen, dass ich die Access-DB als ODBC-Datenquelle eintrage und dann einfach ne Connection mittels URL (jdbcdbc:AccessDB) und Treiber (sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver) herstelle.

Leider funktioniert das bei mir so für Base jedoch irgendwie nicht so wirklich. 

Funktioniert das überhaupt oder ist mein Ansatz hier ganz falsch?

Als Zusatz, ich möchte keine Base-Formulare oder so erstellen, ich möchte nur Zugriff auf die Daten in den Tabellen (SELECT, INSERT, UPDATE, DELETE) mehr nicht.

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Mühen!!!

Gruß
Eminent


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (8. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

guck mal hier: connecting java program to openoffice base - Ubuntu Forums

EDIT: Google --> "openoffice base java"


----------



## Eminent (10. Feb 2010)

Hat sich erledigt, ich habe noch was gefunden.

Es ist nicht möglich sich auf eine *.odb DB zu verbinden. Wenn man eine Connection einrichtet wird hier ggf. eine neue DB angelegt. Der Zugriff auf die vorhandene BASE-Datenbank geht jedoch nicht:

java.sql.SQLException: Table not found in statement (View topic) &bull; OpenOffice.org Community Forum

Man müsste die Datenfiles aus der BASE-Datenbank extrahieren um auf diese zugreifen zu können.


----------



## tuttle64 (1. Sep 2010)

Eminent hat gesagt.:


> Man müsste die Datenfiles aus der BASE-Datenbank extrahieren um auf diese zugreifen zu können.




schon. mittlerweile gibt es auch schon java programme, die die extraktion automatisch tun, so dass der zugriff transparent bleibt.


----------

